# Scholarship Honours  Glyn Berry Killed in Kandahar



## GAP (2 Apr 2007)

Scholarship honours diplomat killed in Kandahar
Updated Mon. Apr. 2 2007 12:31 PM ET Canadian Press
Article Link

HALIFAX -- A special scholarship has been established at Dalhousie University in Halifax to pay tribute to Glyn Berry, the Canadian diplomat killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan in 2006. 

During ceremonies at the university Monday, Foreign Affairs Minister Peter MacKay described Berry as "one of Canada's most distinguished diplomats." 

As Berry's wife Valerie and his two sons looked on, the minister said the scholarship was a fitting memorial because education was central to Berry's career. 

"Years of war and oppression destroyed much of the Afghan education system and it is one of Canada's principal objectives to get the system running functionally again," MacKay said. 

"This was very much the direction and advice imparted by Glyn in his experience there, so girls as well as boys are going to school. This is what Glyn wanted. That's what we want." 

Berry was working with the provincial reconstruction team in Kandahar when his car was hit by an improvised explosive device outside the city. 

More on link


----------

